# Difficulty fnding business premises



## orange571 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been working on my business idea for a while and completed market research with very good results. I want to raise insects on a commercial basis however have been looking for months to find any suitable business premises. I am unable to work from home and majority of real estates are turned off by the idea of live bugs. Also i am unemployed so i can really only afford a minimum rent per week. Should i abandon the idea or keep looking for a premises ? Any ideas greatly appreciated as this is the major barrier to my starting a business. Hoping i can also help other people on this forum in return for advice. Thanks.


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, you can visit at http://www.commercialproperty2sell.com.au, which is really help you to finding your commercial real estate for lease. Here you will get a wide variety of commercial real estate and property options to help you find Offices,Retail shops, Industrial Warehouses, Development Lands, Showrooms, Commercial farms and many more .


----------

